

Show HN: The Scarf – World's thinnest iPhone case - totallee
http://www.totalleecase.com/the-scarf

======
totallee
Thanks y'all for taking a look at our latest product release - the Scarf. We
are excited to share this ultra thin iPhone case with the community and are
here to answer any questions. Every kind of feedback will be much appreciated.

